# Like New 12ga MEC Mark V Jr Press



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Like new MEC Jr Press in 12ga for sale. Bought it last year at Cabelas and includes several upgrades like larger powder and shot bottles and the $50 option of EZ prime. Makes perfect crimps and includes a 1 1/8oz charge bar with powder bushings. This is a complete set up and you can start reloading the day you get this. If you want I can include hulls, wads, powder, primers, and shot to do 100 rounds for either lead or steel shot loads. Will also do a 10 minute tutorial on how to use and adjust the press and help you do your first shell. Located in Provo, asking $125 obo. Will ship to you if you want to pay shipping. Weighs in at about 12lbs. from 84604.


----------

